# Porter Cable 690 and a Craftsman Router Table



## deucerlewis (Sep 4, 2014)

Greetings!
Very new, and would like to know if I can put a Craftsman Router Table on a Porter Cable 690 Router? I saw one on Craigslist, and looks like a good buy!
Ray

I'm slow but I do poor work!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

All of the Craftsman tables I've seen had bolt patterns for one or more of their routers. This is a problem if the table is a stamped steel table where the bolt holes have been stamped to countersink the screws. Unless it's a precise match it won't work well since you need to countersink the screws for your router pattern and the metal is so thin that it will be hard to do that. Don't buy sight unseen. Try your router in it first. If it is one of their stamped steel tables it needs to be really cheap.


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Yes, you can put a Craftsman Router Table on a Porter Cable 690 Router, however it works better if you attach the router to the table.

Baker


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

+1 Baker... 

Ray...might be helpful if you identify the table model number. I have the Craftsman Professional table and needed to drill holes for the Triton. I had a Ridgid on it prior and it has several bolt patterns.

If you have the same table it would not be a problem to drill new holes...the material is thick enough. Just take the base plate off the router (or other such guide) and mark the table where it is to be drilled. Make sure you orient the base plate properly.

Nick


----------



## deucerlewis (Sep 4, 2014)

Good One!


----------

